# Coffin Decor!!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yeah & yipee ay o!

There is not one square foot of room in this 2 car garage for anything else!! I mean its packed and not just on the floor....its like a crawling ivy that has taken on a life of its own!!! AAAhhhh yes.....its growing toward the ceiling... BOXES, thats Muffy's favorite thing, they are like building blocks to me.

They also claimed there was no room left on the 2nd floor of the big shed outside so this week I crawled up the ladder to see for myself and I was so happy....there is still room for more stuff up there......see the thing is they try to keep that building for their stuff and the garage is mine.

SO here was the dilemma....where was this new coffin going. I mean a Halloween prop like this?
I wanted to LOOK at it & not just for a few days.

SO......we moved it into the candy kitchen where I make my chocolates. Yes it stands tall & proud right next to my packing table. I simply have to get it out of there before the health dept catches me with it. How in the hell would I explain a coffin in my packing area.

So...its new home will be in my office and it will replace that crazy 4ft. gyrating Hawaiian Hula Lamp girl my Aunt bought for me in Hawaii & had it shipped all the way from Hawaii to North Carolina.

Muf


----------

